# Accucraft K4



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

So, any ideas when this one will be shipping out? SITG ad said shipping Aug. 2011. Well, we all know that is not going to be likely. Their website still says July 2011. What is the deal with this engine?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine are hitting the Oakland dock on labor day, will arrive to me 2 days later, or three days if labor day is holiday for dock workers. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Well that is good to hear. I am excited to see some detailed pictures and how it runs aside from the video already up on youtube of the tuscan red version.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Best guess is when you get a call that says you have to pay...


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I see the K4 has been moved to the new to store list on the e-store webpage. Looking forward to seeing detailed pics of it as well as it running more.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I missed out on this one and likely will not have the spare cash for it if an extra one is sourced...sigh. 

Chas


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Which Labor Day was that, 2011 or 2012 ????


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Larry 

One of my New Jersey buddies has a UPS delivery [of an AML K4] scheduled for tomorrow [9/13]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They definitely in country, my buddy's is in California. 

Greg


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the Nazis shot the ship with a Torpedo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The G731-02 & G731-03 are in stock.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 13 Sep 2011 09:26 PM 
The G731-02 & G731-03 are in stock. 
Hi Robby,
BUT the G731's are the 0-6-0 switcher, and not the K4!
The K4's are G701. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

My friend charlie just got his K4 in the mail from RLD(I believe, don't quote me) 

He will have it at the Tradewinds & Atlantic Gauge 1 track this Saturday. 
I will get good video and take good pictures of it for you guys. 

As always, 
We have a run day every 3rd weekend of the month (Sat & Sun 10-4) 
If your in the area, come on by!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine should be here tomorrow. Later RJD


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Wish I could get down with my Mikado, but it would be a short run anyway. I need to get a part which will enable me to use the axle water pump. I believe it is on the way, so till then, she is a short-term runner.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 15 Sep 2011 07:46 PM 
Wish I could get down with my Mikado, but it would be a short run anyway. I need to get a part which will enable me to use the axle water pump. I believe it is on the way, so till then, she is a short-term ruJeremiah


If it is onlt the axle pump not working, you can always just keep an eye on site glass and pump from the tender by hand. I have been having to do that with the Big Boy.i


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, I have been running it on rollers like that. Thanks for the advice Art.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Photos guys! Reviews! Please? 

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well got mine today and just finished unpacking. here is a pic of mine. I got it with all the options. Sweat looking loco. Will fire up tomorrow after I familiarize myself with the loco. Lot different than a Aristo Mike that's for sure. Will also RC this one. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

PURPLE!?!?!?![/b]


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

THIS is Purple








@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 20 Sep 2011 01:14 PM 
PURPLE!?!?!?![/b] 










Supposed to be the infamous Tuscan Red. Some interesting info on it can be found here discussing a Lionel Loco:

Pensy Tuscan Red K4 


There's a lot more info online about this unique paint scheme.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

PRR K4 : tuscan


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

The most I can stand is a Tuscan red cab roof. The whole loco that color looks hideous. Just my opinion!

Especially when you pull narrow gauge cars with it. I got some nice tuscan red log cars that might look better.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 20 Sep 2011 01:55 PM 
Especially when you pull narrow gauge cars with it.

It's 1:29. You're _supposed _to pull narrow gauge cars with it!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some folks just like to be different so all are not the same. It will grow on ya. I like it and can say I'm one of a few that ordered that color.







. Later RJD


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Charles, you've been holding out on us with that photo of cliff running the K4.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran one personally over the weekend  (I have to post the damn video lolol) - Have time tonight to put it together finally


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 20 Sep 2011 03:12 PM 
Some folks just like to be different so all are not the same. It will grow on ya. I like it and can say I'm one of a few that ordered that color.







. Later RJD 
The Tuscan looks quite nice under more natural light conditions, the purple color is obviously due to the color balance in that photo. Of course, the irony of buying the Tuscan version to be different is that between yours and the pics and video that have been posted of the pre-production model, we've seen nothing but Tuscan, and nobody has posted a pic of the Brunswick Green one yet! (Hint hint, for the folks who bought the green ones.)


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

I might be outa place here but with the release of the new k4, I thought I'd mention that if anyone is in need of some cars to go with that nice k4, I have some listed in the classifieds.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The other two folks that I know that bought them did buy the Brunswick green. So we wait to see if they post the pics. Later RJD


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamupdad on 20 Sep 2011 05:33 PM 
I might be outa place here but with the release of the new k4, I thought I'd mention that if anyone is in need of some cars to go with that nice k4, I have some listed in the classifieds. 
Have you sold your Aster K-4.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, the aster k4 is sold/ spoken for. He just wanted the engine and no cars.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Shay Gear Head on 20 Sep 2011 01:55 PM 
The most I can stand is a Tuscan red cab roof. The whole loco that color looks hideous. Just my opinion!

Especially when you pull narrow gauge cars with it. I got some nice tuscan red log cars that might look better.

The cab roof and tender top was actually "freight car red" color. You can even see a difference in the color on the tuscan red version.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted a new thread so that people can find the pictures and video easier, it is right here:


There are pictures of the Green AML K4 with a video. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/5...fault.aspx


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

AndyYour link did not work for me. I copied and posted, types what you had and nothing.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Sigh, this forum drives me insane sometimes (its a link back to this forum, but a different thread).

OK, lets try this again:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Sigh, this forum drives me insane sometimes (its a link back to this forum, but a different thread)." 

Believe me, I personally feel your pain! Perhaps we need to start a separate support group site where we could commiserate on the trials and tribulations of trying to post certain items on this site. I especially hate it when I find a grammatical or spelling error after the time limit for editing has expired.









Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I had mine fired up today and it ran great. Runs forever since I opted for all the options. Later RJD


----------



## JWLaRue (Jan 3, 2008)

Any dealers stocking these? The G701-01a is what I'm interested in......

-tnx,

Jeff


----------

